# Storing Sub Prints before use.



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

G'day. How long can I store sublimation prints before i use them?
I'm planning to print two prints per day(morning & evening) to keep the print head from drying so I might as well print a design that can be used.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Hope I did'nt ask a stupid question?

_"Depending on your paper/ink combination, the transfers should be good for up to a year...probably more."_
Found this answer in a January 21st. post.
Thanks.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You found the answer then.
I used to print butterflies and flowers if there was vacant space on the sheet and stored them on file in a plastic sleeve for use on baby gear. they still work after a year or so as I used a couple of butts last month.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Brian said:


> Hope I did'nt ask a stupid question?
> 
> "Depending on your paper/ink combination, the transfers should be good for up to a year...probably more."
> Found this answer in a January 21st. post.


I gave my feedback right under that guy.

Just depends on what you're going to use those to press on. If you're going to press on fabric type items, then you should be okay to store them for a good while. If you're going to press on harder substrates like coasters, phone case inserts, aluminum, etc... then you "may" see slight bleed around the edges.

Depending on what paper you're using and how well it holds the sub ink inside its fibers, you can store it for over a year. You will notice after a couple months that the ink will bleed out just a little. Kind of like a fade on the outer edge of the image. Fabric type items will be more giving than harder substrates.

And yes, I've tested this. I still have images being stored, going on 2 years and I test every so often to see how well the image holds. I have some stored in plastic bags and some just laying out in the elements. Both have given me identical results. Of course, this also depends on where you live, hot, cold, dry, humid, etc.... and how it effects the paper and ink.

It doesn't hurt to keep them stored. When you're ready to use them, just test one before doing a full run of course. And see how it looks.

Oh, and since the ink does come to the surface (reason why it bleeds and looks like it has a slight fade around the image), it will most likely press with darker, more saturated, colors. That's what I have noticed. So you may want to press a stored image as well as a newer image and see if you have any difference in color.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Get a air tight tub. Get those silica packets. Lay them flat and store them all in that. My wife made the silca packets I use. She ordered the beads or whatever they are off line. Sewed the material and plastic together and haven't looked back.

I am in Florida. High humidity and heat. I have transfers from almost 4 years ago. No fade, no bleed. 13x19 prints.


----------

